# SD Snow Goose Hunting



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

When do you guys think their will be huntable numbers around Watertown???

Thanks


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I would guess mid march


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

April


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

how many decoys are enough to hunt snow geese with texas rags
and shells please respond asap :sniper:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> how many decoys are enough to hunt snow geese with texas rags
> and shells please respond asap :sniper:


Unfortunately there is no right answer for that question.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

im guessing in march :roll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

There are no Snows in SD, I thought everybody knew that. They over fly it because of all the hunting pressure and head to SK. 8)


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree with H2Oflwr, snows never stop in SD! 8)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

haha i agree


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

you are dum


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

blazedillon said:


> you are dum


dumb is not being able to spell dumb


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

northerngoosehunter said:


> dumb is not being able to spell dumb


 :rollin: :toofunny: :rollin:

Sure can tell it is the off season...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

true, very true


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

blazedillon said:


> you are dum


 You are dumb hey this march right?? S D baby!! Yeaaa


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

By the time I got to the bottom of this page I honestly felt a little less intelligent...


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, wow...
The birds better get here quick, i think we all need something new to talk about...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Travery said:


> By the time I got to the bottom of this page I honestly felt a little less intelligent...


hehehehehe......funny.

If you guys want to talk about predicting the migration.........great..........but for crying out loud, if you don't want to contribute DON'T POST.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

If I wanted to book a motel near watertown and expect geese to be there at the same time, i'd look at the last weekend of march. there, i stuck my neck out and made a prediction.   :huh:


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

> If you guys want to talk about predicting the migration.........great..........but for crying out loud, if you don't want to contribute DON'T POST.


[/quote]

Sorry, I would say by looking at past years reports and current weather we are on for South Dakota to pick up a good amount of birds in early March.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ryan, my thoughts exactly, I'm going with a gut feelin and coming out March 3rd.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

March 3rd in watertown will be too soon. It was a lot warmer last year around this time and they didnt make a decent push in watertown until mid march. Last year we went to far southern South Dakota around march 3rd to hunt the very North end of the migration. Well long story short were not going to drive four hours to hunt twenty year old birds this year.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

GooseGuy,
We have 12" of ice and more with about 6" of snow on the ground in Omaha,Ne. Just south of us got 6-8" of snow on Monday. It's now about 5 degrees outside and it's not suppose to get above freezing for a few more days. Unless something drastic happens,you won't see birds in Watertown until at least Mid-March,IMO.

Alex


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't really hunt up around watertown in the spring, sometimes in the fall, i usually hunt south of 90 in the spring. I was out there around the 5th of march last year and saw birds migrating everyday we were there. This year it just happened to work out that I can only come from the 3rd of march till the 10th and I still think I'll see birds. A lot can happen in a couple weeks.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

when do u guys think huntable numbers will hit the state?


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

snowhunter23 said:


> when do u guys think huntable numbers will hit the state?


Didn't you already ask this question? :eyeroll: Everyone said mid to late March and they are telling the truth.


----------



## MIDMNGOOSE (Jan 21, 2007)

I Hunt Mitchell in the spring and for what its worth I go am going out there on March 7th to 11th and every year they are in Mitchell by this time. These birds can cover alot of ground in a short amount of time. I just looked at the weather report and Mitchell by next weekend is supost to be in the high 30's to mid 40's. I hope this helps you and good luck


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ya i asked that question almost 15 days ago, alot of things can change in 15 days believe me


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

change is what the migration is all about. People calculate "change" into their migration prediction and mid march is still widely predicted.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I just talked to a guy in sw manitoba and there are a few snows showing up there now, figure about 10-14 days for the peak migration.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The thing that cracks me up are the guy's who say "well they were there last year by that time so thats when I'm going again this year". :lol:. I'm not even gonna try to correct that error, I'm too busy. But it's still entertaing to read.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The birds are on a biological clock they have a reason to go north and the only thing holding them back is ice and snow. I is pretty safe to predict year to year a certain date. Unfortunately with 6 inches of snow in South SD I won't be hunting the first weekend in march like last year. But I bet they'll be here the second weekend.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

well we don't have that much here in michell.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> I just talked to a guy in sw manitoba and there are a few snows showing up there now, figure about 10-14 days for the peak migration.


Canada???????


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I smell Bull**** about geese in Canada. Ragels ready to retract that under 6 inch comment yet?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

it'd have to be a cold day in hell to have white geese showing up in canada already.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Only way I can see geese in canada this time of year is if they was really hard up last year and found a few penguins in the same situation. lol


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I cant believe you guy's are biting on the Canada thing.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How much snow did u guys get in SD? Please tell me your town and how much snow, Please only locals answer thanks


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

here you go sir http://blogs.keloland.com/blog/index.cfm?cat=2


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm in Sioux Falls and I'm guessing we got around 6 inches of snow in the last 24 hours.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate it :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Birds are just getting to Mound which from last year is a coupe weeks late.....I would not expect SD to be worth a hoot for another 2-3 weeks unless it gets hella warm in a hurry. Could be a quick migration through SD this year for the mass if ND does not get some snow soon.....then again good ridence to the mass.....sooner the better. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

central ND got almost a foot of snow saturday


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Supposed to be a real similar storm comming in during the middle of the week


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im in Watertown and we ended up with about 6 inches.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

As did Sioux Falls.


----------

